# Simulación de un convertidor conmutado



## kiftren (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola, en primer lugar me presentaré. Me llamo Ángel y actualmente estoy estudiando un máster de electrónica industrial. El caso es que en una asignatura es necesario que diseñe e implemente el convertidor conmutado incluido en la imagen adjunta, que incluye SMX85CNQ015 (diodo Schottky de International Rectifiers) y SMP60N03-10 (MOSFET de Vishay).

En primer lugar me gustaría simular el circuito para ir avanzando trabajo durante este mes de agosto en que la universidad se encuentra cerrada, y además ir corrigiendo posibles errores que seguro que tendré. El circuito en si no es muy complicado, salvo por los componentes anteriormente reseñados, ya que no se encuentran en las librerías con las que cuenta la versión de SPICE que uso. He buscado en Internet las librerías .olb (capture library) y .lib (STD library), que son las librerías que el sistema me permite añadir. La librería de Vishay no he sido capaz de encontrarla en la web, y en cuanto a la de International he descargado lo que en esta página se encuentra (http://www.irf.com/product-info/models/), pero o no es lo que busco o no soy capaz de utilizarlo bien, ya que el sistema no me permite añadirlo como librerías.

¿Dónde debo buscar las librerías con estos componentes?, suponiendo que no existen librerías que implementen el modelo de este componentes, ¿que hago?, ¿como lo simulo?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## juanbe2626 (Ago 6, 2010)

Actualmente a mi me pasa lo mismo con otros componentes a la hora de simularlos, yo utilizo para simulacion Pspice (Orcad) y multisim 11, aunque prefiero el ultimo.

Yo me descargo el datasheet del componente, me voy al multisim selecciono un componente que trabaje parecido o sea de la misma familia (diodo shockley) y modifico los parametros electricos del componente segun el datasheet del fabricante y genero un nuevo modelo de componente que trabaja igual que el datasheet.

PRUEBALO.


----------



## kiftren (Ago 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias juanbe!!!!

Acabo de descargarme e instalar multisim 11, a primera vista parece mejor que el PSpice. Ahora mismo estoy buscando un tutorial por Internet que me indique como modificar los parámetros eléctricos del componente según el datasheet de fabricante, para a continuación generar el modelo del componente que trabaja igual que el datasheet. Supongo que habrás necesitado tutoriales similares al que busco para aprender a hacer cosas como estas, así que si tienes alguno interesante te agradecería que postearas aquí el enlace.


----------



## juanbe2626 (Ago 7, 2010)

Sinceramente no lo tengo porque llevo trabajando con este programa desde su version 4 en el año 1999, y ya para mi es una rutina.

Este programa lo veo mas sencillo para realizar simulaciones pero a la vez es muy potente y configurable para realizar analisis de todo tipo y variaciones en todo lo que te puedas imaginar, cojea algo en su base de datos de componentes, pero es como todo, si un simulador no lo tiene lo tiene otro, la cuestion es que siempre pasaba lo mismo, pero para generar modelos nuevos de componentes discretos (transistores, diodos...) es mas sencillo de implemetar y crear.


----------



## kiftren (Ago 9, 2010)

Ya he encontrado un tutorial on-line sobre el tema, lo cierto es que todo era bastante simple, consistía en abrir el "Component Wizard" del comando "Tools" y seguir un proceso mecánico para crear los componentes: "85CNQ015" y "SMP60N03-10L".

Solo tengo un problema, todo lo que he conseguido es crear una copia del componente que tomo como referencia para crear mi nuevo componente. Me explico, copio el texto que define el componente, pero no lo se modificar ya que no se que significa cada uno de los parámetros que allí aparece. He intentado buscar en la ayuda del programa el significado de cada uno de los parámetros, pero al tratarse de la versión de evaluación se ve que no incluye ayuda. Tambien he tratado de buscar ayuda en Internet, pero no he conseguido encontrar ningún tutorial que vaya más haya de una pequeña introducción que no me permite modificar el componente.


----------



## juanbe2626 (Ago 9, 2010)

Que tal, lo llevas? vamos a ver ...todo es mas sencillo que lo que haces en esa seccion que utilizas del asistentente de componentes ("Component Wizard").

1º.- Yo como te dije utilizo Multisim 11 Power Pro Edition.

2º.- He utilizado unparche para traducirlo todos los menus al español (es un archivo que se coloca en el directorio de instalacion)

3º.- Esta version (no la demo, version de evaluacion) incluye una base de datos de componentes mas extensa que la version de evaluacion.

4º.-El procedimiento que estas utilizando es para crear componentes se utiliza partiendo desde un archivo que se tiene que exportar desde una libreria de pspice que contiene la informacion del componete. Asi te vas a volver loco y sabe dios que componente crees.Se utliza cuando el fabricante te proporciona la libreria del componente para simulacion en pspice y quieres exportarlo para multisim.

5º.- Deberia hacerlo asi: (te lo pongo con los menus que  me aparecen a mi en español, aunque se ingles no tengo muchas ganas de traducir).

TE ADJUNTO UN WORD (editado con WORD2010_docx) CON CAPTURAS de alta resolucion 1920x1080. Puedes editar el word y hacer mas grande las capturas si no las ves bien.

Si necesitas el programa buscalo por taringa, el parche Español si estas interesado te lo paso por aqui en zip


----------



## kiftren (Ago 10, 2010)

MUCHAS GRACIAS JUANBE.

Te has currado mucho el tutorial y deja todo muy claro, así que ahora me pongo a crear los modelos que necesito y a simular.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## kiftren (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola.

He terminado de montar el circuito por completo, adjunto una imagen con la captura de la imagen de multisim. El caso es que cuando intento realizar la simulación obtengo el problema:

|   |   Error:  tqm: transmission line z0 must be given   
|   |    Unable to setup analysis 
|   |   Error:  doAnalyses: No such parameter on this device

El caso es que buscando en Internet he visto que es un error bastante habitual, supongo que será un error absurdo de novato, pero no he sido capaz de encontrar una solución a dicho problema. ¿A alguien se le ocurre como solventar el problema para poder simular?


----------



## juanbe2626 (Ago 13, 2010)

Por el esquema en principio no te sabria decir, de todas formas yo no veo ese circuito terminado. ¿Te importaria pasarme el archivo de simulacion? Lo que tengo que ver es si al no tener en mi base los componentes creados si me apareceran ami, de todas formas ya te dire si necesito algo mas.


----------



## kiftren (Ago 15, 2010)

Supongo que lo que me comentas de que no ves el circuito terminado se debe a que el diodo (85CNQ015) en realidad internamente tiene dos diodos y uno de ellos está desconectado. Por alguna razón que no termino de entender la persona que hizo el paper que mi profesor me paso escogió un diodo que son en realidad 2 diodos en cátodo común. El caso es que he buscado algún equivalente al componente "No connect" de Spice pero no lo he encontrado. También puse una resistencia, de gran valor óhmico, conectada a ese terminal para inutilizar el segundo diodo. El caso es que ninguna opción solucionó el problema.

Pretendo realizar una simulación temporal, y para ello he seguido la secuencia: Simulate/Analyses/Transient Analyses.

Te envío los dos ficheros creados hasta este punto y el fichero Modelos.txt con el modelo del diodo y del MOSFET.

De nuevo muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## juanbe2626 (Ago 18, 2010)

Por lo que he podido simular, el problema esta en los transistores mosfet creados y no en el diodo schottky (este tipo de diodos son 2 diodos internos), estoy trabajando sobre los transistores creados para adaptarlos a sus especificaciones y parametros tecnicos.


----------



## kiftren (Ago 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias.

Volveré a crear el modelo de los MOSFET por si acaso consiguiera resolver el fallo que me dices que deben de tener.


----------



## kiftren (Ago 22, 2010)

Bueno, como comenté he revisado el modelo del MOSFET que había creado. No estoy seguro de que es lo que he cambiado, pero lo que es seguro es que por fin soy capaz de simular. En cualquier caso sigo teniendo un problema, la simulación no da los resultados previstos: la salida del convertidor se mantiene constante a voltaje 0 y las tensiones tanto en el primario como en el secundario del transformador añaden una cantidad lineal de componente continua en cada conmutación (se puede ver en la imagen de la simulación adjunta a este mensaje)

¿Alguien se le ocurre que es lo que puede estar ocurriendo?

Os adjunto el diseño por si lo necesitaseis.


----------

